# 30x9 wheel ?



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

I bought a set of 30/9/14 silverbacks and my wheels are 14x6 front and 14x8 on the back. Will these wheels work or will I have to buy new ones.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

They will work. But...
I've seen 31 skinnys on 8" rims and the rim stuck out past the sidewall. Like it's the first thing that contacts the side of a rut. It worked fine, but it looked odd to me.


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

Maybe ill just buy some 14x7 then...

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

Does anybody have any pics

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------

